# Changed for the Better



## Brochloon (May 3, 2012)

Hello,  after 30 years of caravanning we've made the changeover & bought our new Elddis Autoquest 140. Should have done it years ago - loving every minute. Looking forward to sharing experiences & new places.


----------



## Robmac (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Neckender (May 3, 2012)

:welcome:

John.


----------



## Holasuki (May 3, 2012)

Hiya :wave:


----------



## veedubmatt (May 4, 2012)

welcome to the site 

i just dont no how you enjoyed your trips away towing a caravan iv done it a few times now and did not enjoy it once but now i look forward to jumping in the MH and love every min of it


----------



## fairytooth (May 4, 2012)

Hi and :welcome:


----------



## marydot (May 4, 2012)

Hi,:welcome:
We made the switch last summer after having caravans for over 20 years.  Takes a while to adjust, but love being able to get away at the drop of a hat.  We've wild camped a few times, and also joined C&CC club, which has a Motor Caravan rally section.  Gives us the chance to pick a few brains while we're out and about!

Mary


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (May 4, 2012)

marydot said:


> Hi,:welcome:
> We made the switch last summer after having caravans for over 20 years.  Takes a while to adjust, but love being able to get away at the drop of a hat.  We've wild camped a few times, and also joined C&CC club, which has a Motor Caravan rally section.  Gives us the chance to pick a few brains while we're out and about!
> 
> Mary



Snap!! Wish we'd done it sooner, but didn't have the money.  Now we're retired, and can really enjoy it.  Wish hospital appointments weren't so numerous, but hope to go to Wales very soon.  I love the feeling of going anywhere you like, and not have to worry about a site for the night, just a convenient layby. We belong to both clubs, but mainly use CLs, and the cheaper Club sites.  As the C&CC has age concessions for the over 55s, it tends to be them rather than the CC, - unless it was one of the £11 per night sites.

Happy Motorhoming, Mary!!

Mary


----------



## lotty (May 4, 2012)

Hi and welcome :welcome:


----------



## ellisboy (May 4, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## red ted (May 4, 2012)

Brochloon said:


> Hello,  after 30 years of caravanning we've made the changeover & bought our new Elddis Autoquest 140. Should have done it years ago - loving every minute. Looking forward to sharing experiences & new places.



Hi :welcome::welcome::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Brochloon (May 4, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the warm welcomes. We live not far from Royal Deeside and will be taking the motorhome up there a lot to look for suitable new wild camping sites.


----------



## Minisorella (May 4, 2012)

Hello and :welcome: Brochloon

Another 'snap' from us... we got our first motorhome last summer.  Never owned a caravan but we used to tow a large Raclet trailer tent around Europe when the kids were small, back in the 70s and 80s.  Like Mary, we're retired now and if it ever stops raining, we'll also be jumping in the van when that hat drops! :drive:

Hope you and your new MH have lots of fun together


----------



## kimbowbill (May 4, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site


----------



## scampa (May 5, 2012)

Hi & Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## Donsider (May 5, 2012)

*Welcome neighbour.*

We are also fae Aberdeenshire,and have a few favourite spots in the North East.
Look oot for H 3 AWA on your travels, come ower an hae a news.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 5, 2012)

Brochloon said:


> Hello,  after 30 years of caravanning we've made the changeover & bought our new Elddis Autoquest 140. Should have done it years ago - loving every minute. Looking forward to sharing experiences & new places.



Snap! we did the same thing and agree should have done it years ago.
Enjoy the forum you'll learn a lot.


----------



## angelaa (May 5, 2012)

Hi.  Hope you enjoy it.  We swapped from a caravan to motorhome 2 years ago.  Its the best thing we ever did.  Since changing it, we have had more nights away than we did in the caravan in the last 5 years of owning it.  

Angela & John


----------



## Brochloon (May 6, 2012)

Donsider said:


> We are also fae Aberdeenshire,and have a few favourite spots in the North East.
> Look oot for H 3 AWA on your travels, come ower an hae a news.



Aye Aye - fit like?  We're in W30 JAT - if we see ye we'll be ower for a blether.


----------

